# NA spec V



## silverbullet_specV (Oct 24, 2007)

i got a 02 sentra V and i was wondering where i should start for a n/a build up any suggestions wouuld help


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

header/exhaust/inktake


----------



## silverbullet_specV (Oct 24, 2007)

i was considering going all nismo for those parts, i know it is expenxive but is it worth it????


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Don't go cheap, however you don't have to go with Nismo there are some other nice options.

DC makes a really nice header. The Stirrup has some pretty good feedback on it as well.

There are several nice exhausts on the market, and AEM makes a really nice intake.


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

xbrandonx said:


> Don't go cheap, however you don't have to go with Nismo there are some other nice options.
> 
> DC makes a really nice header. The Stirrup has some pretty good feedback on it as well.
> 
> There are several nice exhausts on the market, and AEM makes a really nice intake.


+1 on not going cheap

DC header & AEM CAI which you convert to SRI depending on where you live. I'm quite fond of my Apexi WS2 exhaust (looks fairly similar to Nismo)


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

it seems that exhaust gets pretty good reviews.


----------



## BH Factory (Nov 2, 2007)

I/H/E and JWT BSR Kit, WRPTechnology parts like intake spacer, throttle body spacer, Pulleys and cam gears.


----------



## silverbullet_specV (Oct 24, 2007)

do i need a new belt with the pulleys or will my stock one work????


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

Crank pulley alone-NO new belt needed
Power steering pulley- I think it does need a different one

WRP also has an exhaust sprocket being made, 1mm oversized valves which require some headwork, and has completed a piston swap for higher compression. The Spec doesn't have cam gears which I think _BH factory_ meant cams instead. 

Also, if you're gonna go fast then your wanna stop fast too. Suspension upgrades are nice also in case straight line speed isn't your cup-o-tea.


----------



## BH Factory (Nov 2, 2007)

with the power steering pulley you wont need to change the belt. I am a dealer for WRPTechnology and right now he has a exahust cam sprocket. i dint mean cam shafts but those are always good too.


----------



## superspec (Jun 27, 2004)




----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

superspec said:


> http://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n114/superspec02/motivator2182882.jpg
> http://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n114/superspec02/motivator820140.jpg
> http://i110.photobucket.com/albums/n114/superspec02/motivator5435756.jpg


Awesome!!!


----------

